# Anybody need help in Greensboro/Winston NC



## Dan Flinn (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello all....

I am going to be in the Winston Salem/Greensboro North Carolina area March 14th through the 17th.

I am free during the day 'til about 5:30 or so and wondered if anyone needed some extra help.

A little about me. I am a certified arborist and owned and operated Pinnacle Tree Service in Asheville, NC. I have been climbing for about 8 years, but doing it spike free for about 4 years now.

My idea is that I have worked with different tree companies in my area and my climbing improved greatly from the little things I learned from other climbers. I thought if anyone was interested, I would like to work a few days, learn a little and earn a little spending money.


email me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Dan Flinn


----------

